# First Week In



## StingRay999 (31/7/14)

Hi all. Apologies if this is not the right place for this. Just wanted to share my progress with someone. Today marks my first full week without even touching the "analogues". I can already feel my lungs shouting for joy. I must say this is my best effort yet at quitting smoking and so far so good. I feel really positive that I will be able do it this time round.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## MarkK (31/7/14)

Well done @StingRay999 !!

Just hang around here and chat to this bunch and you will not crave for stinkys! 

May you have an awesome vaping journey!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (31/7/14)

Well done dude, you'll see it just gets easier an d easier  keep it up

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (31/7/14)

StingRay999 said:


> Hi all. Apologies if this is not the right place for this. Just wanted to share my progress with someone. Today marks my first full week without even touching the "analogues". I can already feel my lungs shouting for joy. I must say this is my best effort yet at quitting smoking and so far so good. I feel really positive that I will be able do it this time round.


That's awesome news! Congrats. Keep it up! In no time you will not want to touch a cigarette!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (31/7/14)

And you will be wanting to spend $250 to $300

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/14)

Awesome achievement @StingRay999 
Keep it up. You are doing well
Should get easier and easier

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Matuka (31/7/14)

Great! You are now over the bump. Just stick to it and I promise you won't miss the stinkies one bit. What equipment are you using at the moment?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (31/7/14)

well done @StingRay999 

keep it up buddy

the cravings get less as time passes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (31/7/14)

Yea its just your body and mind craving all those extra additive chemicals in tobacco 

Stay strong!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeTownZA (31/7/14)

Awesome @StingRay999! It keeps getting better from here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (31/7/14)

congrats dude

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/14)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StingRay999 (31/7/14)

Matuka said:


> Great! You are now over the bump. Just stick to it and I promise you won't miss the stinkies one bit. What equipment are you using at the moment?


 
Thank you so much everyone for the encouragement. It is much appreciated. @Matuka I currently use an SVD with an iClear 30B clero.


----------



## Alex (31/7/14)

It's really exciting to be liberated from those things @StingRay999, every day is a major achievement. Wish you all the best on your journey, and I'm glad you found this place to help with the roadblocks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (31/7/14)

Way to go @StingRay999. Well done. You are there, so easy it caught me totally by surprise. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 360twin (31/7/14)

Fantastic @StingRay999 , well done! And don't feel despondent if you happen to feel like one again - I say go ahead and have one, you will be truly shocked at how vile it tastes. My wife was tempted after nearly two weeks, and nearly vomited! (fortunately she was on the crapper at the time)

Also, try some different juices, there's definitely at least one out there that will satisfy whatever craving you may have. And if you happen to waste enough on juices you don't like, there won't be any left for stinkies, so it's all good 

And for heaven's sake, if you really feel like you're 'slipping', come back here and post about it - with the large number of members here there's bound to be someone in a similar situation that can offer some useful advice. This is hardly an 'AA' type support situation, but we've all been there in one way or another.

Strength, and Vape On!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

